# A "What If" Poll



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What if Spurs made it to the Finals. What would have been the result in a series between Spurs and Heat?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I have to say, I think the spurs match up better against the heat than the mavs do. No offense though. If it was the pistons, I think the mavs would match up against them better than the spurs.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Spurs were built to take on a team like the heat.... i'm pretty sure the spurs woulda won... but i dont wanna dwell on this, we need to look forward to next season

i cant wait till november! 06-07 here we come!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Camaro_870 said:


> Spurs were built to take on a team like the heat.... i'm pretty sure the spurs woulda won... but i dont wanna dwell on this, we need to look forward to next season
> 
> i cant wait till november! 06-07 here we come!


I *KNOW* the Spurs would have won. Spurs is a mentally tougher team than Dallas, and that's why I bought up the poll.

I am only couple hours into the off-season, and I am already bored out of my mind. LOL

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I *KNOW* the Spurs would have won. Spurs is a mentally tougher team than Dallas, and that's why I bought up the poll.
> 
> I am only couple hours into the off-season, and I am already bored out of my mind. LOL
> 
> :cheers:


Them Cowboys should tied us over :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Them Cowboys should tied us over :cheers:


im going more of the soccer route this yr


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Spurs wouldve won!? thats wat they said about Dallas coming in. No one would stop Dirk, and the Heat did.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont Know, I love the Heat and like the Spurs but it could go either way. I dont know if Wade would have stepped it up the way he did if Bowen was guarding him. But I get the feeling that Shaq wouldnt be stopped. However, Duncan is that damn good. Parker would have been hard to guard a long with Ginobili. The The Spurs bench has a lot of good players


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Spurs wouldve won!? thats wat they said about Dallas coming in. No one would stop Dirk, and the Heat did.


Buddy,

Go get a drink and chill. Your team just won NBA Championship! There is no need for this kind of talking around bbb.net, especially when your team just won.

Go to the parade or something.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I dont Know, I love the Heat and like the Spurs but it could go either way. I dont know if Wade would have stepped it up the way he did if Bowen was guarding him. But I get the feeling that Shaq wouldnt be stopped. However, Duncan is that damn good. Parker would have been hard to guard a long with Ginobili. The The Spurs bench has a lot of good players


It's the mental toughness of the players. Dallas players don't have that yet, but Spurs players do because they've been there and done that.

It's also the coaches, Riley clearly outcoached AJ. I am sure AJ will be better in such situation in the future, but Pop's been there and done that.

Players and talent wise, Dallas and San Antonio are very evenly matched, except Dallas doesn't have "specialists," like Bowen. The bench for Spurs is deep too. It's difficult to imagine the Spurs not winning this contest.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Spurs wouldve won!? thats wat they said about Dallas coming in. No one would stop Dirk, and the Heat did.


 This is a what if thread. It didn't happen, so just go celebrate.

As edwardcyh said, dallas and san antonio are just about evenly matched; but when it comes to the heat, the spurs match up better. Look at it this way:

Dallas matches up better to san antonio than miami does, but miami matches up better to dallas than san antonio does while san antonio matches up better against miami better than dallas does. It's like a circle see? There's no clear cut better team. Especially when you throw other teams like Detroit into the mix. That's what made this post season the best in a long time- it was anyone's to win.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq and Duncan would finally decide that working apart makes no sence and that they need to come together for the good of the basketball world. This would be capped off by a tearful speach by Robert J Horry to the fans, media, and players on the court. A tear would be seen in Wades eye, but not from the speach, but from the loss of his daddy.

No basketball would be played, but it would still be the best game of basketball ever watched.............


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> This is a what if thread. It didn't happen, so just go celebrate.
> 
> As edwardcyh said, dallas and san antonio are just about evenly matched; but when it comes to the heat, the spurs match up better. Look at it this way:
> 
> Dallas matches up better to san antonio than miami does, but miami matches up better to dallas than san antonio does while san antonio matches up better against miami better than dallas does. It's like a circle see? There's no clear cut better team. Especially when you throw other teams like Detroit into the mix. That's what made this post season the best in a long time- it was anyone's to win.


I think you have a point. Miami plays a grind-out game, and SAS is built for that. Nobody grinds it out better than SAS, and AJ knew that (used it against Pop too...).

Next season will be very exciting.

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Shaq and Duncan would finally decide that working apart makes no sence and that they need to come together for the good of the basketball world. This would be capped off by a tearful speach by Robert J Horry to the fans, media, and players on the court. A tear would be seen in Wades eye, but not from the speach, but from the loss of his daddy.
> 
> No basketball would be played, but it would still be the best game of basketball ever watched.............


LMAO! Where the hell do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

spurs own the heat,we would sweep.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> spurs own the heat,we would sweep.


That's just biasism. The series would probably go to 6- Spurs win all their home games and one of their away games.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I know one thing is for sure, Bowen wouldnt let Wade get away from him....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I know one thing is for sure, Bowen wouldnt let Wade get away from him....


That's exactly why I see the spurs winning. Bowen alone would tip the series in the favor of the spurs. Not that Bowen would totally confine him, but atleast we'd have an answer.


----------

